

Rails Developer Needed - jberger

KODA, an online start up based out of Union Square, in the heart of San Francisco, is looking for smart, innovative and talented web developers who can join our entrepreneurial team. Developed in collaboration with IDEO and Pivotal Labs, KODA is scheduled to be released in April of 2009. The company is currently funded by angel investors.<p>What is KODA?
KODA is an online system that redefines the job recruiting process for the emerging workforce. The website bridges the communication gap between millennials (Generation Y) whose skills are not accurately reflected in the standard resume and companies that face time/efficiency challenges.<p>KODA, which means friend or ally in Apache, is designed to create a “shared space” for millennials and companies to come together, discover more about each other and go beyond the resume and basic company descriptions.<p>Responsibilities 
-Become the first website developers in-house!!
-Ruby on Rails experience (six months +).
-Experience with web applications connected to a  relational database.
-A Computer Science degree (preferred).
-Startup mentality (self-starter, proactive, flexible)<p>CONTACT: Jeff Berger at jeff@koda.us
======
aristus
Is this posting an example of your new approach to hiring? :) You're
communicating the skills you require in a pretty standard way.

